# Look Mountain Lions



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice pair of Lions, it there a story behind them

FYI: You may want to check and correct your spelling before you get hammered


----------



## BridgerMT (Nov 30, 2018)

You asked for it hahaha....

I had always been interested in hunting mountain lions but never run into the right person.So one morning back in 2016 after sleeping in. I had a knock at the door from a houndsmen.. He said we found a fresh track that goes on to your place, the quota is full but we would like to run are dogs to keep them trained..
No problem I said, but why don't you guys ever show up during hunting season LOL.. I would love to get a cat.... His reply was lets exchange #'s and if you ever cut a fresh track call me.
Fast forward 2 years later 2018 Elk season last weekend of general my uncle and I are tracking 1 fresh Bull track for about a mile when a cat track emerged on the Bull track.. **** I said the cat will probably find him before we do so we turned an went home..I then remembered the houndsmen and called him to tell the story...
The following weekend with fresh powder and a tag in my pocket I cut 3 different tracks the same morning by are place, called him up and the chase was on!!! We treed this small female that day but passed on her..
12-11-18 my 1st cat hunt I was hooked from this day forward!!!








Then got a shot at one on the last day after the 48 hour pending closure in my district.. The bonus was about 150 yards from the tree where I harvested the cat we found this bull elk buried in the snow. 1-27-2019 These are some true killers
















Now comes 2019 lion season and 1st day looking I found this one hiding in a old homestead barn 100 yards from my front door.
But the cat took off and went up the mountain behind are place where later that afternoon I was able to harvest my 2nd cat of 2019 on 12-29-19 about 1/2 mile from the 1st one








I have made some awesome new friends
and have been fortunate to harvest 2 trophy lions in the same year...
Neither one was taken with a bow but this post is more about the Taxidermy work..
Hope you all enjoyed the story ,this story is a memory that will last me a lifetime and this mount will tell the story forever.
Still trying to fill my 2020 tag...


----------



## ZDC (Feb 17, 2021)

Absolutely awesome


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Dafis said:


> Nice pair of Lions, it there a story behind them
> 
> FYI: You may want to check and correct your spelling before you get hammered


You may want to do the same. I believe it should be is.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

A loin:
LITERARY
the region of the sexual organs, especially when regarded as the source of erotic or procreative power.
"he felt a stirring in his loins at the thought"


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

I would like to mount some loins too 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BridgerMT (Nov 30, 2018)

Got to Love the trolling grammar QUEENS 😂😂
Little to much Pendleton 1910 today 🥃 🤪


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

This one was too good to pass up


----------



## BridgerMT (Nov 30, 2018)

@WVbowProud so is your Avatar what are you holding on to in the picture I cant tell 😂😂😂


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

A monster of a whitetail. Had to measure at least 30 inches. And I am still proud of it. Probably as proud of it as you are of your loins 😄


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

But those lions are absolutely awesome man, congrats. Thats a bucket list hunt for sure


----------



## BridgerMT (Nov 30, 2018)

Well I'm sure you can find a neighborhood cat roaming around some where to kill and be proud of...
You started it 😂😂😂
Just kidding Thanks for the Kind words take care 👍🏻
And I agree a trophy is in the eye of the beholder!!!!!


----------



## Chaoscreature (Jan 5, 2020)

Did you cook something good with them?


----------



## BridgerMT (Nov 30, 2018)

Chaoscreature said:


> Did you cook something good with them?


I do like cat in the crockpot with onion, and garlic cloves low and slow baby👍🏻
you can pretty much cook it like any other favorite wild game meat recipes.
I think it tastes like lean pork but it really has a lot of flavor.


----------



## onesavage (Apr 30, 2012)

Awesome mount and story. Thanks for sharing.
Next one, try a bow?


----------



## BridgerMT (Nov 30, 2018)

onesavage said:


> Awesome mount and story. Thanks for sharing.
> Next one, try a bow?


That is the Plan on the next one 👍🏻


----------



## mscott327 (Nov 21, 2019)

Awesome mount. Thanks for sharing the story!


----------



## umpquah2odesign (Sep 11, 2012)

BridgerMT said:


> I would like to give a _BIG SHOUT OUT_ to Andres Taxidermy in Bozeman MT,
> For this awesome double lion mount that Travis Poser just finished up for me last month. I could not be more happy on the way it turned out..
> Jerry and Travis have been doing my work for the last 20+ years....
> And I have never been disappointed Enjoy
> ...


Love the story and the mounts... Those are the best kind of Cats... [emoji879][emoji879]

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

BridgerMT said:


> Got to Love the trolling grammar QUEENS 😂😂
> Little to much Pendleton 1910 today 🥃 🤪


I gave you a heads up as soon as you posted this thread, thought about PM'ing you about it but figured you would catch it right off, not 5 hours later.


----------



## jhendley2 (Aug 19, 2014)

Man that is an awesome looking mount. Definite conversation piece


----------



## highintheshoulder (Jan 7, 2021)

That’s a awesome mount ! Really good story also.


----------



## Cspencer (Apr 28, 2021)

very nice


----------



## Nick Hibbard (Aug 24, 2020)

Absolute beauty of a mount and love the story behind it! Congrats!


----------



## GCC (Jan 24, 2021)

BridgerMT said:


> I would like to give a _BIG SHOUT OUT_ to Andres Taxidermy in Bozeman MT,
> For this awesome double lion mount that Travis Poser just finished up for me last month. I could not be more happy on the way it turned out..
> Jerry and Travis have been doing my work for the last 20+ years....
> And I have never been disappointed Enjoy
> ...


Wow!! Amazing


----------



## Mogollon26 (Feb 4, 2013)

That is an awesome mount!


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Dafis said:


> Nice pair of Lions, it there a story behind them
> 
> FYI: You may want to check and correct your spelling before you get hammered


You may want to check yours also.


----------



## Swineshanker (Nov 18, 2021)

This was one of my favorite


----------



## GhillyGuy (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice lions, cats are the hardest animals to get to look right. These turned out well


----------



## Ajbradley (Oct 23, 2015)

Awesome mounts!


----------



## FierceWarrior (12 mo ago)

They look fantastic! Ive seen a lot of goofy crosseyed cat mounts. Your guy nailed it! Congrats!


----------



## Taxitanner (10 mo ago)

BridgerMT said:


> I would like to give a _BIG SHOUT OUT_ to Andres Taxidermy in Bozeman MT,
> For this awesome double lion mount that Travis Poser just finished up for me last month. I could not be more happy on the way it turned out..
> Jerry and Travis have been doing my work for the last 20+ years....
> And I have never been disappointed Enjoy
> ...


That's phenomenal taxidermy work.


----------



## INHUNTR (Dec 7, 2021)

Great looking mounts and awesome story for sure.. congrats!


----------



## ZackW (Feb 5, 2019)

That’s some incredible work.


----------



## Ozatonka_British_Labs (5 mo ago)

That’s awesome!


----------

